# Center console



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

My center console is in pretty rough shape.I was thinking of sending it to just Dashes along with my dash pad. I figure the cost to refurb the console at about $600-$800. I can get a replacement from Ames for a lot less. The car is a driver car, but I don't mind spending the money for quality. But at the same time don't want to spend money I don't have to. What do yo think? Refurb original or are the aftermarket of good enough quality to use.?

Thanks,
John


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you called Ames and spoken with them directly? I've have found their people to be pretty straight up about the quality of the re-pop parts they sell. Also, they may be able to email you a pic of the console to help you make a decision. My '68 has the original console, not great but functional. Looks a little shoddy next to the rest of the restored interior, but it was there in '68 and that means alot to me since I was 20 when the car was built.
Ames did send me a pic of the rubber part I was looking for since I could only describe it, not knowing the name of it. Definitely, I would talk with them about the console to see what Ames is offering.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '68 automatic consoles are one year only, no recessed insert in the front. If was needing one of these, I would source a nice used one from a long time northern collector/vendor, the '68 auto consoles are out there, a huge percentage of '68 auto cars have been parted out over the years. 

If needing a really nice manual trans console, I'd prob send my decent core console out to Just Dashes. the repro is poor resemblance, and it's very very hard to find a soft, never damaged, never vinyl repaired manual trans console. Over the last 3 plus decades of parting Pontiac A body's, I ve pulled nice used auto consoles at a near 10-1 ratio over manual versions, and nearly every manual version had a flaw in vacuum applied vinyl cover.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, for the input. BTW it is a 4 speed console.I think I am leaning toward having it redone. are their any other companies besides Just Dashes that do this kind of work?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Layzdude said:


> Thanks, for the input. BTW it is a 4 speed console.I think I am leaning toward having it redone. are their any other companies besides Just Dashes that do this kind of work?


A friend of mine sent his 4 speed console to JD, they would not restore it. You mentioned yours is pretty rough... Check for hairline cracks in/throughout the plastic - as I'm told "girls" would sit on the center console causing spider cracks - those would worsen over time and since these cars are fast approaching 50 I'd inspect it closely. It might save you shipping cost if they won't do it.

You could also send them a few pictures, they may be able to tell ahead of time if they can/would do it for you.

They did a great job on my 69 dash...


----------

